# Reversing Camera Role Call



## zooks

Hi, Due to some shoulder problems and a completely idiotic re-marking of the car parking spaces where I work i'm considering retrofitting a reversing camera to my TT. I feel confident I can install it but I have no facility or experience to code it in.

I've searched and whilst theirs a lot of info on here there's also conflicting views so who has retrofitted this and got this working 100% with the moving indications without any errors?

From what i've read some of the cameras bought were a faulty batch, others were missing a code and threw an error, some needed recalibrating and again threw errors?
Some of the cables had errors with screening?

Lots of different views on suppliers/installers too

Buying from Hungary seems to be the cheapest, HazyDays expensive, Vagtec not reconmended etc
Whats the stance on dealer software upgrades too. Would that wipe out any added code and leave the camera not functional?

Thanks all


----------



## simonw007

Hi zooks, I can tell you my experience successfully fitting a reversing camera to our 65 plate Mk3 TT roadster.

I bought the car last year and it had most of the important add-ons with the exception of a reversing camera. My wife decided having just changed from driving a Q3 with reversing cam she needed the same feature on the TT - who am I to argue!

After a bit of research and a lot of reading the good information on this forum and others I bought a camera set from Ebay. The kit I bought was the same as this one currently for sale:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neu-Orig...620016?hash=item3f8115a8f0:g:-pMAAOSwjvJZW~-V

Before I pressed the 'buy it now' button I did contact the seller and we exchanged information including my VIN to check the kit would be compatible - definitely do this!

When the kit arrived it contained everything I needed with the exception of a) instructions, and b) a tool to code my car.

A quick email exchange with the supplier and I received an instruction sheet via email for what I think was the same camera in a Golf. This is where the forum came in handy and reading up helped bridge some of the missing gaps.

The physical fitting of the camera was fairly simple although I took time to route cables correctly and wrap them in fabric tape so they look like they belong. The camera unit (part number 5Q0980556A) fitted into a replacement combined boot handle, rear light and camera component (part number 8S0827574A). Two sets of wires then passed back through the boot lid, boot, passengers side tunnel and then into the area behind the control unit in the glove box. On the way, I picked up a good ground point in the rear of the boot and then the other connections of the 2 video, 2 can bus and 12v power were plugged into empty sockets or spliced onto existing wires in the main 'quad-lock' connector on the back of the MIB unit.

The wiring was then done and it was time to code the car. Luckily, my brother owns a VagCom unit which I borrowed for the coding. _I have recently bought the inexpensive ODBEleven bluetooth adapter and Pro Pack App for Android phones and have no reason to think that would not work just as well. Impressed so far with what it can do._

Coding consisted of the following:
1. Inform the CAN Gateway (unit 19) that the camera was on the Can Bus (unit 6C) present,
2. Inform the Park/Steer Assist (unit 10) there was a rear camera installed,
3. Configure the Information Electronics (unit 5F),
4. Code the camera (unit 6C).

The result, after a little trial and error with the coding was a working camera with moving indicator lines with the steering angle. But, I do have 2 faults registered on the camera unit 6C:
10489856 - No Basic Setting
B2010 00 [009] - -
13705478 - Databus
U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message

These do not effect the workings of the camera and I suspect they could be cleared by a camera calibration process which I will attempt when the weather improves.

The car has been back to my local dealer for un-related warranty work and nothing was said about the fault codes. The reversing camera seems to work perfectly and the codes are only visible if you plug in an ODBC tool and scan for them. The worst the dealer could do is reverse my coding so I would then simply apply again from my logs.

From other people's experience I would suggest you are very careful with the wiring and triple check where you connect at the back of the MIB using good quality splicing. My experience of coding was with a full version of VagCom but I would guess from other things I have tried with the OBDEleven Pro that this would work also. If it helps I have saved my coding below but this will be different depending on which options you have in your car and age.

Ultimately I decided to take the risk to fit this mod and it paid off for me - you pay your money and take your chances!

Best of luck if you do go ahead.

Here is my car's coding:



Code:


Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels:* None
   Part No SW: 8S0 907 468 A    HW: 8S0 907 468 
   Component: GW MQB TT3    012 0203  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 22031510800586
   Coding: 030100040F0276004B000268080000000000000000000000000000000001
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewContiAU33X 011002
   ROD: EV_GatewContiAU33X.rod
   VCID: 3E748073A13010B6B8-806A

Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels:| 5Q0-919-283.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 919 283 E    HW: 5Q0 919 283 
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H10 0051  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 39231507503233
   Coding: 0000150001
   Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
   ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000 002022
   ROD: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000_002_AU37.rod
   VCID: 3B728967B222059E9F-806E

Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794)       Labels:* None
   Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 D    HW: 8S0 035 021 
   Component: MU-H-LND-EU   041 0364  
   Serial number: A578C0F7505590
   Coding: 013305010000000013111102000A00102F0000E300700000DE
   Shop #: WSC 52910 001 1048576
   ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
   ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
   VCID: 2A5CBC234DB88C16F4-807E

Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772)       Labels:| 5Q0-980-556.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 B    HW: 5Q0 980 556 B
   Component: RVC Compact   H12 0231  
   Coding: 0237060102002001000040
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 006009
   ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_006_VW37.rod
   VCID: 397E936FB81E378E8D-806C


----------



## zooks

Simon

Thank you for taking the time to write such an in depth reply. Some really helpful info there that will come in very handy. 
You should consider writing a sticky for the mk3 how to section.

I note you routed the cables down the passenger side tunnel. Did this mean removing the carpet/seat/centre console? I'm fairly sure one of the mk2 guides runs the cables above the roof lining and down the A pillar but I presume the tunnel is the oem and best route?


----------



## pcbbc

zooks said:


> I note you routed the cables down the passenger side tunnel. Did this mean removing the carpet/seat/centre console? I'm fairly sure one of the mk2 guides runs the cables above the roof lining and down the A pillar but I presume the tunnel is the oem and best route?


Note, Roadster. So headlining routing really not an option...


----------



## zooks

pcbbc said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I note you routed the cables down the passenger side tunnel. Did this mean removing the carpet/seat/centre console? I'm fairly sure one of the mk2 guides runs the cables above the roof lining and down the A pillar but I presume the tunnel is the oem and best route?
> 
> 
> 
> Note, Roadster. So headlining routing really not an option...
Click to expand...

That would make a difference lol


----------



## MClaine55

Great write up Simon - well done Sir!


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> I note you routed the cables down the passenger side tunnel. Did this mean removing the carpet/seat/centre console? I'm fairly sure one of the mk2 guides runs the cables above the roof lining and down the A pillar but I presume the tunnel is the oem and best route?


Being a roadster I only had two options of routing via the centre console between the seats or along the side tunnel. It was quite easy in the end to pop off the door rubbers and plastic trim along the door sill from front to back and run the cables along with all the other cables. At this point I did consider there might be interference from all the cables running together, but, all was well.

One of the hardest parts was to route the wires from the trunk to behind the front seat - the distance on a roadster was much further than I ever would have guessed but a nylon rod for running wires in stud walls worked well.

Removing the trim meant I did not need to remove seats or carpet. However, because I disconnected the battery I did need to reset a large number of errors using VagCom and take a trip around the block to settle down a myriad of other sensors. It was quite worrying to see everything light up like a Christmas tree on the dash when I connected the battery back up. Now I know you don't remove the battery on the Mk3 TT unless you really need to - although adds another level of care required splicing wires if you don't remove the battery.

Let me know if you have any other questions and I will try to remember the answers.

Simon


----------



## simonw007

MClaine55 said:


> Great write up Simon - well done Sir!


Thanks - It is nice to give back to the community from time to time!


----------



## zooks

Ok I have my camera being delivered today so will be installing soon.

Simon you mentioned wrapping the cables. Did you wrap them together or will that cause interference on the camera?
Also did you use this type of tape?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HAKACC-Fle...d=1522135234&sr=8-10&keywords=cable+wrap+tape

Another question for those who have coupe's and have fitted these. What route did you take to get the cables from hatch lid to dashboard?
Under the sill trim looks the least hassle and avoids the curtain airbags etc. I'm assuming I will need to remove the C pillar cover at least? 
Thanks all


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> Ok I have my camera being delivered today so will be installing soon.
> 
> Simon you mentioned wrapping the cables. Did you wrap them together or will that cause interference on the camera?
> Also did you use this type of tape?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HAKACC-Fle...d=1522135234&sr=8-10&keywords=cable+wrap+tape


Yes, that is the type of tape I used. It holds the cables together so they are easier to run and they also look more 'standard' and match in with the existing cables. Also helps to stop them rattling in the voids. I wrapped the camera wires together and then wrapped them at intervals to the existing cables to keep them in place. No problems experienced with interference on the camera or other systems in the car.

Have you received the instruction sheet from the camera vendor showing you the picture of the quad-lock connector?

Also, how are you planning to code the car?

A few tips for when you start the cabling (sorry if they are a bit obvious):
1) Take lots of pictures of before and after with your phone so you can see where wires go into connectors.
2) Double check the correct wires for the CAN bus, make sure they are the right way around.
3) With care the quad-lock comes apart allowing you to break down into the individual multi-connectors and then again the connectors break down into individual wires so you can splice and heat shrink without cutting the wires. But be careful not to jumble up the wires.
4) From memory the little camera unit fits in the handle very tightly and once it is in it ain't coming out again. Make sure it is the right way up.
5) Wrap the wires and connectors in the boot lid where the cables plug into the camera unit to stop the plastic connectors rattling inside your boot lid.

Best of luck and hope it all goes like clockwork for you.

Simon


----------



## moro anis

Yes, good luck. An interesting article.


----------



## Blade Runner

I remember a guy doing a similar detailed 'how to' on the golf R forum. All i can say is that it looked quite a job and the TT doesnt look any simpler. Folk taking jobs like this on have my admiration..


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I have my camera being delivered today so will be installing soon.
> 
> Simon you mentioned wrapping the cables. Did you wrap them together or will that cause interference on the camera?
> Also did you use this type of tape?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HAKACC-Fle...d=1522135234&sr=8-10&keywords=cable+wrap+tape
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the type of tape I used. It holds the cables together so they are easier to run and they also look more 'standard' and match in with the existing cables. Also helps to stop them rattling in the voids. I wrapped the camera wires together and then wrapped them at intervals to the existing cables to keep them in place. No problems experienced with interference on the camera or other systems in the car.
> 
> Have you received the instruction sheet from the camera vendor showing you the picture of the quad-lock connector?
> 
> Also, how are you planning to code the car?
> 
> A few tips for when you start the cabling (sorry if they are a bit obvious):
> 1) Take lots of pictures of before and after with your phone so you can see where wires go into connectors.
> 2) Double check the correct wires for the CAN bus, make sure they are the right way around.
> 3) With care the quad-lock comes apart allowing you to break down into the individual multi-connectors and then again the connectors break down into individual wires so you can splice and heat shrink without cutting the wires. But be careful not to jumble up the wires.
> 4) From memory the little camera unit fits in the handle very tightly and once it is in it ain't coming out again. Make sure it is the right way up.
> 5) Wrap the wires and connectors in the boot lid where the cables plug into the camera unit to stop the plastic connectors rattling inside your boot lid.
> 
> Best of luck and hope it all goes like clockwork for you.
> 
> Simon
Click to expand...

Thanks Simon, Is it obvious which way up the camera goes or do I need to run power to it to check?

Unfortunately no delivery from Hungary today so no intructions  
I searched the mk2 forum and see those guys run their cables through the roof on coupes. Not sure what routing i'm going to take yet. I'm waiting for my missus to be out before I start dismantling our new car 

Not sure about coding yet. Almost bought a fake ross tech cable before I realised. Theres a few places offering coding services local to me else.

Fingers crossed it goes ok!


----------



## Jannerman

I used this http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/191511-tuto-tt-mk3-retrofit-camera-de-recul French guide when I did mine, it took a good couple of hours as I was trying to do a really tidy job and not break anything. I just ran the cables along the opposite (l/h) side of the tailgate/roof to them because of the glovebox position in a r/h drive car.

The only glitch with mine is that it throws a fault in the OBD because it hasn't been calibrated but it's accurate enough for me even without it.


----------



## zooks

Jannerman said:


> I used this http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/191511-tuto-tt-mk3-retrofit-camera-de-recul French guide when I did mine, it took a good couple of hours as I was trying to do a really tidy job and not break anything. I just ran the cables along the opposite (l/h) side of the tailgate/roof to them because of the glovebox position in a r/h drive car.
> 
> The only glitch with mine is that it throws a fault in the OBD because it hasn't been calibrated but it's accurate enough for me even without it.


Thanks a lot Jannerman, Thats really great help, did you run into any problems getting the cables along the inside of the roof? I'm a bit nervous about the airbags up there. Also did you disconnect the battery too or make the connections live?


----------



## Jannerman

Hi @zooks, I ran the cable inside the curtain airbag, I figured it would come straight down, so I located it on the side towards the centre of the car. Nothing was very difficult, although I did find it fiddly refitting the tailgate interior trim and and rubber seal along the vertical edge of the side window, I didn't even think of disconnecting the battery to be perfectly honest.

Good luck with it mate... it's a really handy mod, I find I use it even more than I expected.


----------



## brittan

I used a this route for my rear dash cam cable:

The wire runs up the passenger side A pillar. The trim is secured by a single Torx screw behind the plastic insert that says Airbag and pops off easily. Obviously you need to make sure that the wire is behind the airbag.

Then I removed the light unit above the passenger side sun visor and pulled the cable from the top of the A pillar to the hole vacated by the light unit. 
Next I pulled down the centre of the rear edge of the roof lining just enough to insert some electricians fibre glass rods and poke them through to the light unit hole. Attach the wire and pull it through; this avoid the side airbag completely.
Rods: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tool-Box-Cab ... 2200267211

The wire was then positioned at one side of the roof lining and looped to the boot lid trim. I didn't try to get the wire through the rubber trunking.


----------



## Jannerman

@brittan, I agree, your method for routing the cable through the roof sounds much better than mine, it would have saved me loads of time and frustration.


----------



## simonw007

Blade Runner said:


> Thanks Simon, Is it obvious which way up the camera goes or do I need to run power to it to check?


I remember the clips holding the camera in do align with slots in the camera body but I was not 100% so thought I would mention so you could check before seating it fully.



zooks said:


> Not sure about coding yet. Almost bought a fake ross tech cable before I realised. Theres a few places offering coding services local to me else.


Take a look at the OBDEleven option if you run an Android phone, in theory it should do this coding and a lot more. Maybe someone can confirm from experience?



Jannerman said:


> The only glitch with mine is that it throws a fault in the OBD because it hasn't been calibrated but it's accurate enough for me even without it.


I have the same. Does not effect normal operations. I will try to resolve when the weather improves. I printed up a calibration board on multiple A4 pages and cello taped them together but it then started raining [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Zooks, hopefully your delivery comes tomorrow for the long weekend!

Simon


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> Take a look at the OBDEleven option if you run an Android phone, in theory it should do this coding and a lot more. Maybe someone can confirm from experience?


obdeleven looks interesting with its credit system. Any idea how many i'd need to code the camera? I did a search and some people were struggling to find module 10 to code it in, did you guys have any problems?


----------



## moro anis

You can get a certain amount of credits by liking their sponsored ads.

IIRC you don't need the credits to code but to buy already configured batch files to run certain routines and do it for you.


----------



## Mokorx

Zooks

For OBDeleven, you need pro version to do long coding without any credit required.

Module 10 or module 76 are the same. I believe newer model year has module 76 instead of module 10.

I have succefully code reverse camera with Obdeleven. The only problem I have is camera calibration to get rid of basic setting error on module 6C. Other than that camera work fine.


----------



## zooks

Thanks guys, I have ordered the OBDeleven device & pro pack now so I think I'm all set to tackle this next week.

Standby for more questions :lol:


----------



## zooks

Some help please guys.

Using the wiring guide from the tutorial:
+ 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock 
Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock 
CAN HIGH (terminal 4 of the black connector) -> on the orange / purple 6 wire of the gray quadlock connector 
CAN LOW (terminal 8 of the black connector) -> on the orange / brown 12 wire of the gray quadlock connector 
Video camera (terminal 1 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 6 of the blue quadlock connector 
Camera mass (terminal 2 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 12 of the blue quadlock connector

The ground cable was short so terminated that at the rear of the car.
Camera connection to blue block no problem.
Can high/low is not correct on my car, grey block pin 12 is orange/brown but pin6 is solid purple and pin 7 is orange/purple.
Anybody else found the wiring not adding up?


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> Some help please guys.
> 
> Using the wiring guide from the tutorial:
> + 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock
> Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock
> CAN HIGH (terminal 4 of the black connector) -> on the orange / purple 6 wire of the gray quadlock connector
> CAN LOW (terminal 8 of the black connector) -> on the orange / brown 12 wire of the gray quadlock connector
> Video camera (terminal 1 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 6 of the blue quadlock connector
> Camera mass (terminal 2 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 12 of the blue quadlock connector
> 
> The ground cable was short so terminated that at the rear of the car.
> Camera connection to blue block no problem.
> Can high/low is not correct on my car, grey block pin 12 is orange/brown but pin6 is solid purple and pin 7 is orange/purple.
> Anybody else found the wiring not adding up?


Reading up a little I think you have found a difference between the wiring on a roadster and your car.

The wiring diagram for a TT with factory reversing camera shows two possible cable colour options for the infotainment CAN bus high signal; orange & purple or solid purple. The orange and purple is flagged for Roadster with the solid purple for everything else.

Here is the pin out I found for the grey 12 pin connector you are looking at. Does this make sense with the wires present on your car?
Pin 1:
Display and operation CAN bus, low
B751 connection 1 (display and operation CAN bus, low)
display unit for front information display and operating unit control unit -J685-
multimedia system operating unit -E380-
Pin 2:
Multimedia system operating unit -E380-
Pin 3: 
Ring circuit break diagnostic wire
B444 connection 1 (diagnosis) in main wiring harness
Pin 4:
Not connected
Pin 5:
Telephone bracket -R126-
B478 connection 14 in main wiring harness
*Pin 6:
Infotainment CAN bus, high
B415 connection 1 (infotainment CAN bus, high) in main wiring harness*
Pin 7:
Display and operation CAN bus, high
B750 connection 1 (display and operation CAN bus, high)
display unit for front information display and operating unit control unit -J685-
multimedia system operating unit -E380-
Pin 8:
Multimedia system operating unit -E380-
Pin 9:
Not connected
Pin 10:
Not connected
Pin 11:
Telephone bracket -R126-
*Pin 12:
Infotainment CAN bus, low
B421 connection 1 (infotainment CAN bus, low) in main wiring harness*

On your car pin 7 is also a CAN bus high signal but the wrong CAN bus for the reversing camera.

If it was me I would stick with the instructions provided and use the wires on pins 6 and 12.

Maybe someone else on the forum could concur a coupe signal colour code?

Simon


----------



## zooks

Ok so to answer my own question, every Audi can bus diagram I can find uses the same colours for high and low so I've connected to grey 7.

Got obdeleven connected but not tried any coding yet. Tomorrow's job!


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> Reading up a little I think you have found a difference between the wiring on a roadster and your car.
> 
> The wiring diagram for a TT with factory reversing camera shows two possible cable colour options for the infotainment CAN bus high signal; orange & purple or solid purple. The orange and purple is flagged for Roadster with the solid purple for everything else.
> 
> Here is the pin out I found for the grey 12 pin connector you are looking at. Does this make sense with the wires present on your car?
> Pin 1:
> Display and operation CAN bus, low
> B751 connection 1 (display and operation CAN bus, low)
> display unit for front information display and operating unit control unit -J685-
> multimedia system operating unit -E380-
> Pin 2:
> Multimedia system operating unit -E380-
> Pin 3:
> Ring circuit break diagnostic wire
> B444 connection 1 (diagnosis) in main wiring harness
> Pin 4:
> Not connected
> Pin 5:
> Telephone bracket -R126-
> B478 connection 14 in main wiring harness
> *Pin 6:
> Infotainment CAN bus, high
> B415 connection 1 (infotainment CAN bus, high) in main wiring harness*
> Pin 7:
> Display and operation CAN bus, high
> B750 connection 1 (display and operation CAN bus, high)
> display unit for front information display and operating unit control unit -J685-
> multimedia system operating unit -E380-
> Pin 8:
> Multimedia system operating unit -E380-
> Pin 9:
> Not connected
> Pin 10:
> Not connected
> Pin 11:
> Telephone bracket -R126-
> *Pin 12:
> Infotainment CAN bus, low
> B421 connection 1 (infotainment CAN bus, low) in main wiring harness*
> 
> On your car pin 7 is also a CAN bus high signal but the wrong CAN bus for the reversing camera.
> 
> If it was me I would stick with the instructions provided and use the wires on pins 6 and 12.
> 
> Maybe someone else on the forum could concur a coupe signal colour code?
> 
> Simon


Thanks Simon, I didn't see you post until today. Unfortunately I didn't get any instructions despite requesting them :x I'll pull the mmi and re-terminate it just to be sure. Obdeleven showed 3 errors on my 1st scan last night, 2 canbus & 1 gearbox speed error


----------



## zooks

Right ho, next issue is I cannot get this working with obdeleven !
I added 6C under gateway module 19 by modifying a 00 hex code and I enabled the reverse camera option in module 76.
i'm stuck at the 5F module as I don't know how to proceed?

I cannot find the following anywhere
"car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by changing Terminal 15"


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> I cannot find the following anywhere
> "car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
> car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by changing Terminal 15"


Hi Zooks, tested this earlier on my TT... Here are the steps to program the Information Control Unit 5F using OBDeleven:

1) Connect up to your car, scan and select unit 5F
2) Go to 'Security Access'
3) Click on the Login code (or enter manually) 20103, hit OK
4) Click on 'Adaption'
5) Search or scroll down and click on adaption 'Car_Function_List_BAP_Gen2'
You can now see more settings under this adaption code
6) Scroll down to and click on 'VPS_0x0B'
7) Change to 'activated', hit OK
8) Scroll down to and click on 'VPS_0x0B_msg_bus'
9) Change to 'Databus Infotainment', hit OK
10) Press and hold the green tick button to program the Adaption for unit 5F.

I have copied the relevant code from my car backups below as a guide for the rest of your coding. (My car has a manual gearbox, there is a slightly different code for autos. The ninth character of the long code is apparently an 'A' for autos, '0' for manual.)

Best of luck, you are nearly there!

Simon



Code:


Backup
    Control unit: 19 Gateway
    System description: GW MQB TT3   
    Software number: 8S0907468A 
    Software version: 0203
    Hardware number: 8S0907468  
    Hardware version: 012
    Serial number: 22031510800586
    ODX name: EV_GatewContiAU33X
    ODX version: 011002
    Backup name: 19
    Long coding: 
        030100040F0276004B000268080000000000000000000000000000000001
     Adaptations:
             Camera System Rear View:
                coded

---------------------------------------------------------------
Backup
    Control unit: 5F Information Control Unit
    System description: MU-H-LND-EU  
    Software number: 8S0035021D 
    Software version: 0364
    Hardware number: 8S0035021  
    Hardware version: 041
    Serial number: A578C0F7505590
    ODX name: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS
    ODX version: 001115
    Backup name: 5f
    Long coding: 
        013305010000000013111102000A00102F0000E300700000DE
    Adaptations:
             VPS_0x0B:
                activated
            VPS_0x0B_msg_bus:
                Databus Infotainment

---------------------------------------------------------------
Backup
    Control unit: 76 Parking Assistance
    System description: PARKHILFE 4K 
    Software number: 5Q0919283E 
    Software version: 0051
    Hardware number: 5Q0919283  
    Hardware version: H10
    Serial number: 39231507503233
    ODX name: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000
    ODX version: 002022
    Backup name: 76
    Long coding: 
        0000150001
    Adaptations:

---------------------------------------------------------------
Backup
    Control unit: 6C Camera System Rear View
    System description: RVC Compact  
    Software number: 5Q0980556B 
    Software version: 0231
    Hardware number: 5Q0980556B 
    Hardware version: H12
    ODX name: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB
    ODX version: 006009
    Backup name: 6c
    Long coding: 
        0237060102002001000040
    Adaptations:


----------



## zooks

Once again thanks Simon, I have now done the 5F module, it now throws an error "no reverse camera signal" so i'm making progress!
I'm not sure I have added 6C correctly. There was no 6C option by default so I configured a blank entry (00hex) to be 6C. Was this correct or should I have used security access in module 19?


----------



## simonw007

Hi Zooks, you mentioned you received a CAN Bus error on your first scan using OBDeleven, was this a 'Data bus Additional installations detected' error? If it was then the car has probably detected the camera unit 6C correctly.

The process to code the Gateway module 19 is thus:
1) Run a scan, select module 19
2) Click on 'Adaptions'
3) Scroll down and click on 'Installation list, specified installations'
4) Scroll down and click on 'Camera System Rear View'
5) Change the setting to 'coded', click on OK
6) Program the code by a long click on the green tick button.

OBDeleven did ask me for a security code to program the adaption in this module. The security code was automatically prompted and was the same as for module 5F.

If your cabling is correct then you should be able to see the camera module (6C) in the scan once the Gateway is told it exists.

One suggestion if you are having problems is to post your module backups here or compare them with the code I posted earlier to see any differences.

Good luck!

Simon


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> Hi Zooks, you mentioned you received a CAN Bus error on your first scan using OBDeleven, was this a 'Data bus Additional installations detected' error? If it was then the car has probably detected the camera unit 6C correctly.
> 
> The process to code the Gateway module 19 is thus:
> 1) Run a scan, select module 19
> 2) Click on 'Adaptions'
> 3) Scroll down and click on 'Installation list, specified installations'
> 4) Scroll down and click on 'Camera System Rear View'
> 5) Change the setting to 'coded', click on OK
> 6) Program the code by a long click on the green tick button.
> 
> OBDeleven did ask me for a security code to program the adaption in this module. The security code was automatically prompted and was the same as for module 5F.
> 
> If your cabling is correct then you should be able to see the camera module (6C) in the scan once the Gateway is told it exists.
> 
> One suggestion if you are having problems is to post your module backups here or compare them with the code I posted earlier to see any differences.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Simon


Hi Simon,

No the error message was a can bus communication error which I assumed was me playing around with the MMI connections so I cleared it and it hasn't returned.

I have done steps 1-6 but still no joy. I now have an error on scanning module 19 "no communication with rear view camera control module" which I cannot clear. When I expand this I can see some details of the camera voltage etc so i'm assuming I need to code the camera module now?

Just to be clear I had to manually edit a blank hex code to get 6C showing in 19. Was this correct or should it be visible by doing steps 1-6 above (in which case I need to remove my manual editting).

Thanks for your time with this Simon, much appreciated.


----------



## rizo9

zooks said:


> simonw007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zooks, you mentioned you received a CAN Bus error on your first scan using OBDeleven, was this a 'Data bus Additional installations detected' error? If it was then the car has probably detected the camera unit 6C correctly.
> 
> The process to code the Gateway module 19 is thus:
> 1) Run a scan, select module 19
> 2) Click on 'Adaptions'
> 3) Scroll down and click on 'Installation list, specified installations'
> 4) Scroll down and click on 'Camera System Rear View'
> 5) Change the setting to 'coded', click on OK
> 6) Program the code by a long click on the green tick button.
> 
> OBDeleven did ask me for a security code to program the adaption in this module. The security code was automatically prompted and was the same as for module 5F.
> 
> If your cabling is correct then you should be able to see the camera module (6C) in the scan once the Gateway is told it exists.
> 
> One suggestion if you are having problems is to post your module backups here or compare them with the code I posted earlier to see any differences.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Simon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Simon,
> 
> No the error message was a can bus communication error which I assumed was me playing around with the MMI connections so I cleared it and it hasn't returned.
> 
> I have done steps 1-6 but still no joy. I now have an error on scanning module 19 "no communication with rear view camera control module" which I cannot clear. When I expand this I can see some details of the camera voltage etc so i'm assuming I need to code the camera module now?
> 
> Just to be clear I had to manually edit a blank hex code to get 6C showing in 19. Was this correct or should it be visible by doing steps 1-6 above (in which case I need to remove my manual editting).
> 
> Thanks for your time with this Simon, much appreciated.
Click to expand...

Was your camera from Hungary? If so check all the pins are receiving signals as I had a problem with the signal not reaching the base of the pin.

Where in South Wales are you?


----------



## zooks

Hi Rizo,
Yes it was the Hungarian seller on ebay. 
Re-checking the wiring is my next step. that and check the camera feed and screening haven't been swapped in the loom as someone else had happen.
I'll post some screen shots up later to what i'm seeing on Obdeleven.

Ironically I was more worried about fitting the camera and running the cables but that was simples compared to the coding!
Doesn't help that the long coding support from Obdeleven is non-existent.

I'm in Newport btw.


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> I have done steps 1-6 but still no joy. I now have an error on scanning module 19 "no communication with rear view camera control module" which I cannot clear. When I expand this I can see some details of the camera voltage etc so i'm assuming I need to code the camera module now?
> 
> Just to be clear I had to manually edit a blank hex code to get 6C showing in 19. Was this correct or should it be visible by doing steps 1-6 above (in which case I need to remove my manual editting).


Hi Zooks, I understand the error message means your CAN gateway cannot see the camera module, ie there is a cabling fault or fault with the unit.

Just checking - did you change the CAN High cabling to pin 6 of the grey quadlock connector as per the wiring guide?

Also, what hex code did you change on module 19? Can you post the long coding hex number here for module 19 before and after so we can see.

From a basic logic point of view, for the gateway to communicate with the camera you just need the CAN High and CAN Low bus connections (the data stream) and the a 12v positive and ground feed. The pins are fiddly so I concur with Rizo's experience with ensuring the plugs/sockets/pins are all secure.

Simon


----------



## zooks

Hi guys,
Yes I did change can bus high from 7 to 6. I also noticed my 6C long coding differs from yours, is it safe to change this value?

Went out to the car this morning and some progress made but still not working. I now have a module 6C for the rear view camera although its greyed out and gives an error message. 
I've done some screen shots of what i'm seeing on obdeleven, hopefully they come out ok.
View attachment 5

View attachment 3

View attachment 4

View attachment 2

View attachment 1


----------



## simonw007

zooks said:


> I also noticed my 6C long coding differs from yours, is it safe to change this value?


Hi Zooks, First of all I would recommend you take a screen shot of your camera module 6C long coding before making any changes. Here is mine (click on the camera module 6C and then 'Info'):

[album]11834[/album]

From your 5th screenshot it seems you cannot see into the Camera Module 6C and so I think your car is still not 'talking' to it correctly pointing to a cabling issue?

However, I am confused why you are putting a 6C into byte 14 of module 19? I don't think you need this (or should change the long coding on module 19), have you read this somewhere else?

The only change I think you need in module 19 is to tell the gateway you have a camera installed (via the Adaption coding in the earlier post). Your Adaption should look like this in OBDeleven:

[album]11842[/album]

I think you have got this installed correctly and this is why you can see module 6C in the OBDeleven app but the fact it is greyed out still makes me think you have a cabling issue.

I found the instructions sent to me. These are for a VW so the 6C module coding is different but the process and cabling is the same. Hope this helps to fill in some of the blanks.

[album]11850[/album]

So, as per the instructions:
1. Tell the Gateway (module 19) you have a new installed module via the 'Installation' adaption,
2. Update your Park Assist module to tell it the camera is installed (shows up as module 76 on OBDeleven),
3. Tell the Information Control Unit (module 5F) to expect reversing camera video feed via the 2 adaptions,
4. Setup the coding on the Camera module (module 6C) to match your car.

Here is my Module 6C long coding as shown in OBDeleven. You might need to change the 'equipment_automatic_transmission' value if you are running an auto gearbox.



Code:


Module 6C

Long Code: 02 37 06 01 02 00 20 01 00 00 40
Byte:		00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10

Brand								Audi (02)
Vehicle class						7
car_generation						3
Vehicle variant						6
car_derivate_supplement				0
Country coding						Europe (01)
equipment_ahk						not installed
Visual display for park assistance		not installed
Parallel parking assistance				not installed
equipment_steering_variant			0
equipment_automatic_transmission		not installed
swinging_logo						not installed
equipment_epb						not installed
Warning_text_by_FSG				Off (0)
Warning_text_resolution				VGA (0)
Warning_text_method				Pre_install	
deactivation_guidelines_rear_available	available (1)
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_1		available (1)
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_2		not available
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_3		not available
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_4		not available
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_5		not available
Correspondence_HMI_RV_Mode_6		not available
equipment_combustion				combustion
equipment_ARA_mechanical			not installed
equipment_ARA_optical				not installed
equipment_backward_rolling detection	not installed
equipment_BAP						installed
equipment_hold_timeout				not installed
Cleaning_Function					Off
Legal_Screen						Off
Legal_Screen_Guidelines				Off
equipment_visualisation_signal			not installed

Hope you find the problem soon.


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> However, I am confused why you are putting a 6C into byte 14 of module 19? I don't think you need this (or should change the long coding on module 19), have you read this somewhere else?


I think this is a misunderstanding on my part as I didn't realise I have to go into adaptions and couldn't see it in the list so added it using a hex generator for the right bytes to select!
I have now reversed my inclusion of 6C so see how that goes and apart from coding the actual camera think I have the rest of the coding correct now.
I have also re-checked the wiring at the MMI end and all good there. 
Next step will be to remove the rear camera assembly and check the wiring there and bell everything through.
If this all checks out I think I have a DOA camera


----------



## zooks

Well what can I say. All my connections checked and correct, all my wiring belled through and no issues and still no working camera. 
I'm clutching at straws here but theres 5 wires coming from the camera but only 4 picked up by the loom leaving 1 brown (ground?) wire not connected. Does anyone have a wiring diagram to see if this is right? (the link in the knowledge base doesn't work) 
If that is right It can only be a faulty camera,

Feeling absolutely gutted. To make matters worse I broke one of the plastic location pins trying to remove the new handle unit


----------



## Toshiba

That would be copyrighted images and likely to get removed..
You can however log on here, pay a fee and get the info you need based on YOUR car or just ask your local dealer to take a look. (some will, some will refuse).

https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## zooks

Toshiba said:


> That would be copyrighted images and likely to get removed..
> You can however log on here, pay a fee and get the info you need based on YOUR car or just ask your local dealer to take a look. (some will, some will refuse).
> 
> https://erwin.audi.com/erwin/showHome.do


Thanks Tosh. That's a good shout. 7 Euro for 1 hours access with print rights isn't too bad.


----------



## simonw007

Zooks, can you get onto the camera supplier and ask them for the wiring diagram? Your post where you mention 5 wires had me stumped until I saw on the vwmodul.de site they mention "With 5 pin connector KA2 version ... with dynamic line" for their camera kit and the part number has changed. I am guessing the 5th wire needs connecting to get everything powered. I will have a look around the web for any further information to shed a light on this issue.


----------



## zooks

simonw007 said:


> Zooks, can you get onto the camera supplier and ask them for the wiring diagram? Your post where you mention 5 wires had me stumped until I saw on the vwmodul.de site they mention "With 5 pin connector KA2 version ... with dynamic line" for their camera kit and the part number has changed. I am guessing the 5th wire needs connecting to get everything powered. I will have a look around the web for any further information to shed a light on this issue.


Hi Simon, 
As you can see in the picture the brown on the loom connects to a black on the camera, nothing is connected to the brown on the camera.
I'm really tempted to run that wire down to a ground point and see what happens. I don't want to be risking a dead short though so i'll message the seller as you suggested. 
I did find some instructions emailed to me in my junk filter but its exactly the same as the sheet you have. 
At least after today i'm sure my wiring is sound and I know I have good volts, ground and signal reaching the camera. i also think I finally have the coding as far as I can get it (with the help of you guys)


----------



## zooks

It works !!!!!    

The loom was wired about as incorrect as it could be at the camera terminal block.

CAN H & CAN L were reversed
Vehicle ground connected to CAN E? (black cable from camera)
camera ground left unconnected (brown cable camera)

I still have a 6C error, no basic setting but think thats the calibration thing you all mentioned.
So a lesson to anyone buying from our Hungarian friend, check the loom is right for the camera you have.
Now to go re-assemble my car :roll:


----------



## rizo9

zooks said:


> It works !!!!!
> 
> The loom was wired about as incorrect as it could be at the camera terminal block.
> 
> CAN H & CAN L were reversed
> Vehicle ground connected to CAN E? (black cable from camera)
> camera ground left unconnected (brown cable camera)
> 
> I still have a 6C error, no basic setting but think thats the calibration thing you all mentioned.
> So a lesson to anyone buying from our Hungarian friend, check the loom is right for the camera you have.
> Now to go re-assemble my car :roll:


It's such a simple retrofit but then Hungarian wiring looms are utter rubbish. Wasted hours and hours checking cables.


----------



## zooks

rizo9 said:


> It's such a simple retrofit but then Hungarian wiring looms are utter rubbish. Wasted hours and hours checking cables.


You did tell me to check the pins but I only checked continuity through them, didn't even consider they would be wired incorrectly :roll:

Hopefully anybody else tackling this retrofit will find this thread and know to check!


----------



## simonw007

Congrats Zooks, glad it all worked out for you 

Simon


----------



## moro anis

Well done Zooks. It's been an interesting thread to follow.

I admire your detemination and enthusiasm. I had an equally annoying problem some years ago fitting an RNS-E head unit to my Mk 2 TTS so know what it's like and soldiering on is the only way.


----------



## zooks

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the help everybody has offered me. 
I have informed the seller of the changes I needed to make to the loom but I don't think they were very interested tbh
Despite the problems though I still think it was worth buying from the ebay seller as it was half the price of similar uk kits and the camera was uploaded with the correct paramiters for the moving lines etc

I just wished i'd check the wiring out earlier!


----------



## hillsmitt

zooks said:


> + 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock
> Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock
> 
> The ground cable was short so terminated that at the rear of the car.


Hi Zooks,

Where in the boot did you terminate the ground wire? Also, did it require a contact, terminal lug or just solder?

With regard to the Power Cable, did you just solder it to the existing power wire into the MMI? The Wiring Manuals suggest connecting it to 'Positive Connection 1 (30a) in the Main Wiring Harness', though I'm not sure where exactly this is.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## zooks

hillsmitt said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> + 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock
> Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock
> 
> The ground cable was short so terminated that at the rear of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zooks,
> 
> Where in the boot did you terminate the ground wire? Also, did it require a contact, terminal lug or just solder?
> 
> With regard to the Power Cable, did you just solder it to the existing power wire into the MMI? The Wiring Manuals suggest connecting it to 'Positive Connection 1 (30a) in the Main Wiring Harness', though I'm not sure where exactly this is.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

Hi Hillsmitt,

I just crimped a ring terminal on to the earth wire and used an existing earth post within the rear hatch, from memory I think it was where the hatch handle was also earthed. There wasn't enough lenght of earth wire on the supplied loom to reach the front of the car anyway.

For the power, yes i picked up 30a which is a thick red cable on the back of the MMI and pretty hard to miss. Theres not much space in the quadlock connecter there so unwrapped some of the cloth tape and bared some insulation about 2" away from the MMI as its easier to work there. Then soldered the power on the loom onto this point and re-insulated.

Anything else I can help with just ask.


----------



## hillsmitt

zooks said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> + 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock
> Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock
> 
> The ground cable was short so terminated that at the rear of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zooks,
> 
> Where in the boot did you terminate the ground wire? Also, did it require a contact, terminal lug or just solder?
> 
> With regard to the Power Cable, did you just solder it to the existing power wire into the MMI? The Wiring Manuals suggest connecting it to 'Positive Connection 1 (30a) in the Main Wiring Harness', though I'm not sure where exactly this is.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hillsmitt,
> 
> I just crimped a ring terminal on to the earth wire and used an existing earth post within the rear hatch, from memory I think it was where the hatch handle was also earthed. There wasn't enough lenght of earth wire on the supplied loom to reach the front of the car anyway.
> 
> For the power, yes i picked up 30a which is a thick red cable on the back of the MMI and pretty hard to miss. Theres not much space in the quadlock connecter there so unwrapped some of the cloth tape and bared some insulation about 2" away from the MMI as its easier to work there. Then soldered the power on the loom onto this point and re-insulated.
> 
> Anything else I can help with just ask.
Click to expand...

Nice one, cheers for the info and getting back so quick.

My only concern with soldering directly to the MMI (J794) power wire is that the Reversing Camera (J772) has its own dedicated Fuse at Position SC18 (7.5A) on Fuse Holder C (behind the glove compartment), whereas the MMI is powered from Fuse SC4 (7.5A) & SC12 (20A), granted they are both on Terminal 30.

But saying that, if soldering directly to the MMI power wire works...


----------



## zooks

Yeh I thought about putting an inline fuse there somewhere but just wanted to get the thing working in the end!
It would be a good idea though especially as your running a wire though the car ad-hoc.


----------



## hillsmitt

zooks said:


> The loom was wired about as incorrect as it could be at the camera terminal block.
> 
> CAN H & CAN L were reversed
> Vehicle ground connected to CAN E? (black cable from camera)
> camera ground left unconnected (brown cable camera)


Hi Zooks,

I finally got round to routing the wires through the car last weekend, though nothing's connected up yet. I'm expecting the wiring harness to be wrongly wires like yours - can you please confirm that you had to swap the Brown wire (currently position 6), with the Black Wire (currently position 5), and swap the Orange wire (currently position 4), with the Blue wire (currently position 8) on the camera side?

So with the changes it should be:

Pin 1 - Power (Red wire to Red wire of harness)
Pin 4 - CAN High (Blue wire to Orange/Purple wire of harness)
Pin 5 - Ground (Brown wire to Brown wire of harness)
Pin 6 - Not connected
Pin 8 - CAN Low (Orange wire to Orange/Brown wire of harness)

It's ridiculous that out of 5 wires, 4 are incorrectly terminated!

How did you remove the pins from the connector? Any tools required?

Many thanks!


----------



## zooks

hillsmitt said:


> Hi Zooks,
> 
> I finally got round to routing the wires through the car last weekend, though nothing's connected up yet. I'm expecting the wiring harness to be wrongly wires like yours - can you please confirm that you had to swap the Brown wire (currently position 6), with the Black Wire (currently position 5), and swap the Orange wire (currently position 4), with the Blue wire (currently position 8) on the camera side?
> 
> So with the changes it should be:
> 
> Pin 1 - Power (Red wire to Red wire of harness)
> Pin 4 - CAN High (Blue wire to Orange/Purple wire of harness)
> Pin 5 - Ground (Brown wire to Brown wire of harness)
> Pin 6 - Not connected
> Pin 8 - CAN Low (Orange wire to Orange/Brown wire of harness)
> 
> It's ridiculous that out of 5 wires, 4 are incorrectly terminated!
> 
> How did you remove the pins from the connector? Any tools required?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi Hillsmitt, Yes thats how mine was wired but this may be different for yours because others seemed to have a different layout.
Sounds obvious now but the the main thing is to make sure you have power and ground to the camera so the car can see its there. Then if the car can't talk to it swap the can bus high/low because the car will throw an error if their wrong. 
The pins have little spring tangs, just push them down with a small screwdriver whilst gently pulling the cable back out of the block.
The cameras a great addition to the TT.
Good Luck.


----------



## hillsmitt

zooks said:


> Hi Hillsmitt, Yes thats how mine was wired but this may be different for yours because others seemed to have a different layout.
> Sounds obvious now but the the main thing is to make sure you have power and ground to the camera so the car can see its there. Then if the car can't talk to it swap the can bus high/low because the car will throw an error if their wrong.
> The pins have little spring tangs, just push them down with a small screwdriver whilst gently pulling the cable back out of the block.
> The cameras a great addition to the TT.
> Good Luck.


Cool, cheers for the advise.

Thanks for your help to date, hopefully this weekend I'll have it sorted!


----------



## dchui

I might have to replace my boot lid handle (the part housing the license plate lights and boot lid button).

Since you've retrofitted the rear camera by yourself, I'm wondering if you'd be able to tell me if I need to remove the boot lid interior panel in order to replace the boot lid handle?

Thanks in advance!

If anybody else knows the answer to my question, please do tell 



simonw007 said:


> Hi zooks, I can tell you my experience successfully fitting a reversing camera to our 65 plate Mk3 TT roadster.
> 
> I bought the car last year and it had most of the important add-ons with the exception of a reversing camera. My wife decided having just changed from driving a Q3 with reversing cam she needed the same feature on the TT - who am I to argue!
> 
> After a bit of research and a lot of reading the good information on this forum and others I bought a camera set from Ebay. The kit I bought was the same as this one currently for sale:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neu-Orig...620016?hash=item3f8115a8f0:g:-pMAAOSwjvJZW~-V
> 
> Before I pressed the 'buy it now' button I did contact the seller and we exchanged information including my VIN to check the kit would be compatible - definitely do this!
> 
> When the kit arrived it contained everything I needed with the exception of a) instructions, and b) a tool to code my car.
> 
> A quick email exchange with the supplier and I received an instruction sheet via email for what I think was the same camera in a Golf. This is where the forum came in handy and reading up helped bridge some of the missing gaps.
> 
> The physical fitting of the camera was fairly simple although I took time to route cables correctly and wrap them in fabric tape so they look like they belong. The camera unit (part number 5Q0980556A) fitted into a replacement combined boot handle, rear light and camera component (part number 8S0827574A). Two sets of wires then passed back through the boot lid, boot, passengers side tunnel and then into the area behind the control unit in the glove box. On the way, I picked up a good ground point in the rear of the boot and then the other connections of the 2 video, 2 can bus and 12v power were plugged into empty sockets or spliced onto existing wires in the main 'quad-lock' connector on the back of the MIB unit.
> 
> The wiring was then done and it was time to code the car. Luckily, my brother owns a VagCom unit which I borrowed for the coding. _I have recently bought the inexpensive ODBEleven bluetooth adapter and Pro Pack App for Android phones and have no reason to think that would not work just as well. Impressed so far with what it can do._
> 
> Coding consisted of the following:
> 1. Inform the CAN Gateway (unit 19) that the camera was on the Can Bus (unit 6C) present,
> 2. Inform the Park/Steer Assist (unit 10) there was a rear camera installed,
> 3. Configure the Information Electronics (unit 5F),
> 4. Code the camera (unit 6C).
> 
> The result, after a little trial and error with the coding was a working camera with moving indicator lines with the steering angle. But, I do have 2 faults registered on the camera unit 6C:
> 10489856 - No Basic Setting
> B2010 00 [009] - -
> 13705478 - Databus
> U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
> 
> These do not effect the workings of the camera and I suspect they could be cleared by a camera calibration process which I will attempt when the weather improves.
> 
> The car has been back to my local dealer for un-related warranty work and nothing was said about the fault codes. The reversing camera seems to work perfectly and the codes are only visible if you plug in an ODBC tool and scan for them. The worst the dealer could do is reverse my coding so I would then simply apply again from my logs.
> 
> From other people's experience I would suggest you are very careful with the wiring and triple check where you connect at the back of the MIB using good quality splicing. My experience of coding was with a full version of VagCom but I would guess from other things I have tried with the OBDEleven Pro that this would work also. If it helps I have saved my coding below but this will be different depending on which options you have in your car and age.
> 
> Ultimately I decided to take the risk to fit this mod and it paid off for me - you pay your money and take your chances!
> 
> Best of luck if you do go ahead.
> 
> Here is my car's coding:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533)       Labels:* None
> Part No SW: 8S0 907 468 A    HW: 8S0 907 468
> Component: GW MQB TT3    012 0203
> Revision: --------    Serial number: 22031510800586
> Coding: 030100040F0276004B000268080000000000000000000000000000000001
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewContiAU33X 011002
> ROD: EV_GatewContiAU33X.rod
> VCID: 3E748073A13010B6B8-806A
> 
> Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791)       Labels:| 5Q0-919-283.clb
> Part No SW: 5Q0 919 283 E    HW: 5Q0 919 283
> Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H10 0051
> Revision: --------    Serial number: 39231507503233
> Coding: 0000150001
> Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
> ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000 002022
> ROD: EV_EPHVA14AU3700000_002_AU37.rod
> VCID: 3B728967B222059E9F-806E
> 
> Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794)       Labels:* None
> Part No SW: 8S0 035 021 D    HW: 8S0 035 021
> Component: MU-H-LND-EU   041 0364
> Serial number: A578C0F7505590
> Coding: 013305010000000013111102000A00102F0000E300700000DE
> Shop #: WSC 52910 001 1048576
> ASAM Dataset: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
> ROD: EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS_AU37.rod
> VCID: 2A5CBC234DB88C16F4-807E
> 
> Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772)       Labels:| 5Q0-980-556.clb
> Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 B    HW: 5Q0 980 556 B
> Component: RVC Compact   H12 0231
> Coding: 0237060102002001000040
> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
> ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 006009
> ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_006_VW37.rod
> VCID: 397E936FB81E378E8D-806C


----------



## Erty

No you don't.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I can confirm you don't

Fitted my camera last week 
I have my old boot release handle / light unit if interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchui

I would love to get a used unit if it is in good condition (no tears and the lights still work). The reason I'm looking to replace mine is because after much incorrect use of it (I lift the entire boot putting most of the pressure on the release handle), the rubber side is a bit torn/cracked.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to send you a private message. Even after 18 posts, this forum still says the feature is locked until I use it more..

Would you let me know how much you're willing to let it go, part + shipping to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia?

Btw, to remove the boot lid handle, I just remove the two "side covers" and I would be able to see where I can unclip the whole unit?



ReTTro fit said:


> I can confirm you don't
> 
> Fitted my camera last week
> I have my old boot release handle / light unit if interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orelf12

ReTTro fit said:


> I can confirm you don't
> 
> Fitted my camera last week
> I have my old boot release handle / light unit if interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you find the retrofit? Where did you get the camera in the end. I'm sure that the camera needs calibrating but how have you found the accuracy of it without it being calibrated?
Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes you get error showing regarding calibration 
Mine seams absolutely spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orelf12

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes you get error showing regarding calibration
> Mine seams absolutely spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you would say it's accurate enough that it don't need to be calibrated - you got a link to where you purchased it?

Thanks
Oli


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes deffo mate

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2948139234

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooks

orelf12 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you get error showing regarding calibration
> Mine seams absolutely spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you would say it's accurate enough that it don't need to be calibrated - you got a link to where you purchased it?
> 
> Thanks
> Oli
Click to expand...

Same here. My camera shows a calibration error but follows the lines on screen perfectly.

This is the seller I bought from. He doesn't seem to have any for the TT currently but might be worth messaging him

https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vwmodul_de


----------



## orelf12

zooks said:


> orelf12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you get error showing regarding calibration
> Mine seams absolutely spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you would say it's accurate enough that it don't need to be calibrated - you got a link to where you purchased it?
> 
> Thanks
> Oli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. My camera shows a calibration error but follows the lines on screen perfectly.
> 
> This is the seller I bought from. He doesn't seem to have any for the TT currently but might be worth messaging him
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vwmodul_de
Click to expand...

I have private messaged you. Thanks.


----------



## orelf12

zooks said:


> orelf12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you get error showing regarding calibration
> Mine seams absolutely spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> So you would say it's accurate enough that it don't need to be calibrated - you got a link to where you purchased it?
> 
> Thanks
> Oli
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. My camera shows a calibration error but follows the lines on screen perfectly.
> 
> This is the seller I bought from. He doesn't seem to have any for the TT currently but might be worth messaging him
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/vwmodul_de
Click to expand...

Camera should be arriving today. Just a quick one, have you got a photo of how you attached cables to the exciting MMI cables. I am unsure on the best way to splice into original cables.

Thanks

Oli


----------



## blackvalver

Just bought another of these cameras from vwmodul_de and can confirm that the wiring is wrong in the same way, you guys have saved me a lot of head scratching with this, thank you ! 



zooks said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zooks,
> 
> I finally got round to routing the wires through the car last weekend, though nothing's connected up yet. I'm expecting the wiring harness to be wrongly wires like yours - can you please confirm that you had to swap the Brown wire (currently position 6), with the Black Wire (currently position 5), and swap the Orange wire (currently position 4), with the Blue wire (currently position 8) on the camera side?
> 
> So with the changes it should be:
> 
> Pin 1 - Power (Red wire to Red wire of harness)
> Pin 4 - CAN High (Blue wire to Orange/Purple wire of harness)
> Pin 5 - Ground (Brown wire to Brown wire of harness)
> Pin 6 - Not connected
> Pin 8 - CAN Low (Orange wire to Orange/Brown wire of harness)
> 
> It's ridiculous that out of 5 wires, 4 are incorrectly terminated!
> 
> How did you remove the pins from the connector? Any tools required?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hillsmitt, Yes thats how mine was wired but this may be different for yours because others seemed to have a different layout.
> Sounds obvious now but the the main thing is to make sure you have power and ground to the camera so the car can see its there. Then if the car can't talk to it swap the can bus high/low because the car will throw an error if their wrong.
> The pins have little spring tangs, just push them down with a small screwdriver whilst gently pulling the cable back out of the block.
> The cameras a great addition to the TT.
> Good Luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## kevin#34

did you warn them? I installed the same camera more than 1 year ago and I did not have any problem with the wiring (except that the ground wire was too long and I had to shorten it)


----------



## blackvalver

kevin#34 said:


> did you warn them? I installed the same camera more than 1 year ago and I did not have any problem with the wiring (except that the ground wire was too long and I had to shorten it)


not yet, as I've just started the job and only physically got the handle and camera in so far, the brown wire from the camera confuses me though, brown is always ground right, so why is it not connected in the block to the main loom? - should it really be swapped with the black, seems like there's some conflicting advice/experience here.


----------



## tazman3

Just had my reverse camera, satnav, Apple CarPlay fitted by North East VAG Adaptions RYAN a couple of days ago. All working brilliantly would recommend his services great bloke.


----------



## blackvalver

for anyone attempting this themselves thank you to everyone who has written up info, a great help, as I continue with the job I'm finding a few other bit's of info that I think are useful to add.

The loom I got with the Hungarian ebay seller (vw modul) was way too long for a roof lining install, but on the plus side it meant I could run all the cabling together to the fusebox area. The earth in particular was plenty long enough to reach the front of the car enabling me to use an earth point near the fusebox.

Under the side footwell trim there's a handy earth point:
















fusebox location for camera power:
https://fuse-box.info/audi/audi-tt-fv-8 ... 2020-fuses


----------



## Shortstock

I have just bought one of these I hope the wiring is correct


----------



## Shortstock

zooks said:


> Hi Simon,
> As you can see in the picture the brown on the loom connects to a black on the camera, nothing is connected to the brown on the camera.
> I'm really tempted to run that wire down to a ground point and see what happens. I don't want to be risking a dead short though so i'll message the seller as you suggested.
> I did find some instructions emailed to me in my junk filter but its exactly the same as the sheet you have.
> At least after today i'm sure my wiring is sound and I know I have good volts, ground and signal reaching the camera. i also think I finally have the coding as far as I can get it (with the help of you guys)


 I think I may have the same problem? Reference to pics above but can’t see any. I bought from Vwmodul too, and it does not work Simon said video open circuit. See pics I took, seem there is no connection to the brown also, any suggestions 
thanks very much 
chris


----------



## Mokorx

My RVC is working fine without the brown wire connect to anything. 

below is my wiring diagram and pictures of connectors


----------



## Shortstock

Mokorx said:


> My RVC is working fine without the brown wire connect to anything.
> 
> below is my wiring diagram and pictures of connectors
> 
> View attachment 483075
> 
> View attachment 483076


Thanks for this but on the grey connector the instructions I have tell me to remove both 6 which is purple and 12 orange brown and put in their connector, although their instructions have different colours, I am totally confused.


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> Thanks for this but on the grey connector the instructions I have tell me to remove both 6 which is purple and 12 orange brown and put in their connector, although their instructions have different colours, I am totally confused.


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> View attachment 483133





Shortstock said:


> View attachment 483133


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> View attachment 483134


----------



## Shortstock

I took the cables from pins 6 and 12 as per the manual they seem To just go via the black connector, from want I can see they just use the black connector as way of looping I and out. 
so I can’t see any issues here. Unless there is a loose connection that is


----------



## Mokorx

Shortstock said:


> Thanks for this but on the grey connector the instructions I have tell me to remove both 6 which is purple and 12 orange brown and put in their connector, although their instructions have different colours, I am totally confused.



TT from 2014-2016 has different CAN wiring color than 2017 onwards. Just make sure you connect to the correct pin#.


----------



## Shortstock

Mokorx said:


> TT from 2014-2016 has different CAN wiring color than 2017 onwards. Just make sure you connect to the correct pin#.


Ok thank you mine is a 2020 but I still think I have wired it correctly


----------



## Shortstock

hillsmitt said:


> Hi Zooks,
> 
> I finally got round to routing the wires through the car last weekend, though nothing's connected up yet. I'm expecting the wiring harness to be wrongly wires like yours - can you please confirm that you had to swap the Brown wire (currently position 6), with the Black Wire (currently position 5), and swap the Orange wire (currently position 4), with the Blue wire (currently position 8) on the camera side?
> 
> So with the changes it should be:
> 
> Pin 1 - Power (Red wire to Red wire of harness)
> Pin 4 - CAN High (Blue wire to Orange/Purple wire of harness)
> Pin 5 - Ground (Brown wire to Brown wire of harness)
> Pin 6 - Not connected
> Pin 8 - CAN Low (Orange wire to Orange/Brown wire of harness)
> 
> It's ridiculous that out of 5 wires, 4 are incorrectly terminated!
> 
> How did you remove the pins from the connector? Any tools required?
> 
> Many thanks!
> [/QUOTE
> can someone confirm the wiring of the camera connections is the ground black or brown?
> my camera does not work wired to instructions they only thing I see is the brown to brown at the camera the above suggests different
> thanks
> chris


----------

